# Did Root Level Technology just acquire another company?



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

That stealthy little company down in Planet Texas, Root Level Technology, just acquired another company.  Well, at least they acquired a company that no one has outed yet (that's the process with them --- hide and seek).  Someone tell them I want my prize.

This time is looks to be envioushost.com, a minecraft host, who also offers Cpanel hosting and has recent interest in VPS offers via their subvm.com brand.

What's the proof?  Hosting of the DNS on rootleveltech.com's nameservers.  All other records are RootLevel house brands.

http://myip.ms/view/dns/636949/ns8.rootleveltech.com

So, who else is receiving purchase offers from Randall and company?

@MannDude, Isn't this that RLT or RTL company you said tried to buy vpsBoard?

-----------------------------------

*About Root Level Technology LLC*

Root Level Technology, LLC is a Houston based parent company. Originally working as a successful software development and payment processing company, Started by President and CEO, Eric Sengbusch.

Currently the growth is powered by acquiring new companies in the range of $40,000-$1,000,000. These acquisition efforts are headed by the Vice President of Business Development - Randal Burns. Randal also focuses on several operation aspects such as infrastructure, data center relations, and future services.

Root Level Technology, Being the parent company of over 15 popular hosting, gaming, and web development brands, has more than 45,000 customers in 42 countries worldwide. Supporting those customers is always a priority of Root Level Technology. Heading these efforts is the Vice President of Support - Jason Kaminsky.

Root Level Technology is involved in several software and web development projects.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Aug 29, 2013)

We received one from someone claiming to be from RootLevelTech and I called them, they claimed nobody sent the offer... 30 minutes later another one came from someone else from RLT... lol.. I told them to get lost..


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Root Level didn't offer you a free flight to sweaty Houston, Texas?

Quit being such a hard sell @XFS_Duke.  Playing hard to get


----------



## MannDude (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> @MannDude, Isn't this that RLT or RTL company you said tried to buy vpsBoard?


Yup. Turned it down too, btw. Was a decent chunk of change but this ain't LET!


----------



## texteditor (Aug 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yup. Turned it down too, btw. Was a decent chunk of change but this ain't LET!


Now I'm curious as to how much our posting is worth


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Posts, they aren't per se worth anything. 

It's the random traffic, eyeballs that such buyers are interested in.  Audience to spam their wares.  Or to at least reduce their advertising costs with.

That's why if you care about your users/members and the community you don't sell out to folks with money and no other interest in the community.  You know, just like the Colocrossing fiasco with Lowendtalk / Lowendbox.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Another company that Root Level hasn't announced in public on their website is....

DRUMROLL

Voicenet.com, a Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, company.  That deal in January of 2013.   Voicenet  sold web hosting, email hosting and related service to HostAndStore.com, a Root Level Technology company.

-----

The DNS MX record for voicenet.com points to --> 

Non-authoritative answer:
voicenet.com mail exchanger = 10 serv4.rootleveltech.com.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 29, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Now I'm curious as to how much our posting is worth


Wasn't asked to sign anything or keep it secret, so $20K + 30% recurring ad-revenue. Original offer was $15K / 25% recurring ad-revenue. Turned them down.

Ads aren't even implemented yet, but will be by this weekend. All spots were reserved in 24 hours, and the majority of the revenue is being reinvested back into the site. Got some cool contests coming up and good prizes. I'm giving back to the community and not selling out.


----------



## peterw (Aug 29, 2013)

Good to see that not everything is buyable.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm quite sure if a quick exit was needed by Curtis, the rest of us would stump up the cash to ensure it stayed within the communities hands and not with that crowd.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll gladly pitch in money to make sure this site always stays independent.

If I recall correctly, wasn't Webhostingtalk started as a community forum until some hosting company bought it?  Luckily WHT isn't owned by a hosting company any longer.

And, of course we know how Jon Biloh SCREWED all the members of lowendtalk and lowendbox with his covert purchase of the site.  Hopefully, Colocrossing/Velocity sells LET/LEB so this conflict and temptation of being the owner of said sites goes away.

No, we aren't repeating the lessons of those other two sites.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I'll gladly pitch in money to make sure this site always stays independent.



I guess VPSBoard will become "Valve Private Server Board".

Yeaah?


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Valve Private Server Board?  Me no follow the reference @GIANT_CRAB


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Valve Private Server Board?  Me no follow the reference @GIANT_CRAB


EA and several other companies tried to acquire Valve.

However, Valve insisted on being an independent publisher and developer, rejecting the large sum of money offered by EA.


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Mucho gracias Mr. Giant Crab!

Valve has done pretty well compared its suitors, hasn't it?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 29, 2013)

Now if only they'd release a new game now and then >_>


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Aug 29, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Now if only they'd release a new game now and then >_>


Post #16.

3 < 16. HALF LIFE 3 CONFIRMED.

l4d3.ru


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 29, 2013)

MartinD said:


> I'm quite sure if a quick exit was needed by Curtis, the rest of us would stump up the cash to ensure it stayed within the communities hands and not with that crowd.


Indeed. Best not to let greedy peeps take over.


----------

